# Know Any Good Horse Movies?



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The original Black Stallion, 
Black Stallion Returns, 
Phar Lap, 
The Man from Snowy River, 
The Return to Snowy River (these are kinda horse movies kinda cowboy-love story movies), 
My Friend Flicka (book is WAY better), 
The Horse Whisperer, 
Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken, 
The White Stallion, 
El Caballo Wild Horses of North America (documentary, I haven't seen, but heard is good), 
Running Free


----------



## Malorey (Aug 14, 2008)

Ahh, alot of them sound familier now that somebody named them! Hehe.


----------



## dressageappy (Feb 25, 2009)

International Velvet

Actually wal mart has a 4 disk horse dvd set that has National Velvet, International Velvet, Black Beauty and another one I can't think of....:lol: I think it was like $10.00. A good deal!


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

'Sylvester' was a really good horse movie I thought.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just bought some horse movies for my daughter off of ebay a few weeks ago , they included The Long Shot , Sylvester , Saddle club "Mane Event"....She really likes MoonDance Alexander and we just recently watched the miracle of the white stallions, and I also liked touching wild horses. She also likes the movie Horse crazy but it isnt the saddle club, Leap of Faith , Misty,red fury. are some others..Looking at my dvd collection we sure have alot of horse movies. Mostly Family Films. I think most of them came from the Walmart bargain bin which saved alot of $ and when we cant make it to the barn we just pop some popcorn and have a movie fest!


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

Sylvester is a GREAT movie about eventing. Most horse movies are about wild horses or racing -- this is the only good *english riding* movie I have ever seen. Really good riding scenes -- the star can ride VERY well! Go get it! =D


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

i can think of:

-International velvet

-My friend flicka and the Thunderhead series (i'd recommend the book too)

-The colt

-THE SILVER BRUMBY!!! (i've read all the books!) (there is a film and a children's series)

-The horse whisperer (i thought it was sad)

-The long shot

-Running free (narrated by the horse in it)

-The Black stallion returns

-Champions (true story of Bob Champion, overcoming cancer and winning the Grand National. One of the best films i've seen!)

-Dreamer (also based on a true story)

Can i ask if anyone's seen Champion the Wonder Horse? it was a series about a wild stallion


----------



## Finn88 (Aug 30, 2009)

I abolutely love Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken! My favorite movie as a kid. And the Snowy River movies are great.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

Don't ever forget . . . 

*Ruffian*

and

*The Longshot*


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

i LOVE Running Free


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

The Horseman on the roof - 1995
The Man from snowy river - 1982
The Horse Whisperer - 1998
Monte Walsh - 2003
Cloud - Wild Stallion of the Rockies - 1982
Sea Biscuit - 2003
Broken Trail - 2006
Dances with Wolves - 1990


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I love Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken. That movie is the reason I wanted to start riding as a kid.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Amba1027 said:


> I love Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken. That movie is the reason I wanted to start riding as a kid.


ME TOO! 
I also suggest Man From Snowy River and The Long Shot OH and The Rogue Stallion GREAT movie!!!

Also if you like older films, Tonka! Another great movie! 
Racing Stipes though its about zebras really. 
Shergar- its about an irish thoroughbred that get kidnapped... 
Into the West kinda cheesy. 
Hildago. 
Danny 
Flash
Breaking Free
Nico the Unicon was kinda cute
Ready to run ( I believe its a disney movie)

hope this helps  I know its made me want to watch a few of my favorites


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

I really didn't like The Horse Whisperer for some reason. =P

I do like both Flicka movies though and The Black Stallion.
I'll have to admit, Spirit: Stallion of the Cimmaron gets me every time. xD


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Every Second counts, a movie about team penning


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Something to talk about had horses in it...

I liked Flicka (the original) and Thunderhead...

A horse for Danny

Breaking Free

Curly Top

Second Chances


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

o0hawaiigirl0o said:


> I really didn't like The Horse Whisperer for some reason. =P


I hated the book and took forever to watch the movie because the book bothered me so badly.... didn't liket he movie either.

I think because it was just too real for me... I could totally see me and my friends doing that... "back in the day"


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

All The Pretty Horses was one of the best books I've ever read, and I know it was made into a movie. If it is even close to the book it should be great.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Hot to Trot and (though it is not exactly a 'horse' movie) City Slickers


----------



## starhorsepax (Aug 27, 2009)

*Yeah, but are they available?*

*Phar Lap*. Absolutely tragic but an awesome movie otherwise. Never seen it on video or dvd. If found must have tissues handy.
*Hacksaw*. Disney movie. I don't think it's been out in years but the horses and scenery were great. It was about a Canadian wild horse who wouldn't be broken to saddle so he ended up leading a team in chuck wagon races! My copy was off tv and died.  Wish they'd rerelease it.
*Littlest Horse Thieves*- cute family movie. It was about kids that tried to save the pit ponies that were to be sold to slaughter when machines took over.
Just caught today: *Mustang Country.* 1976, on AMC and I missed the first half. Still the horse was awesome. The grizzly was nothing to dismiss either. More wonderful scenery.:shock: Can't believe I'd never heard of it.
*The Winter Stallion (AKA the Christmas Stallion)* Family Story starring an Awesome black welsh stallion.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

There are a lot of really good horse movies out there. I think it depends what you like.
As posted before, one of my all time favorite was "Phar Lap" because it was based on a true story and "International Velvet". Both outstanding. After those 2, movies like Black Beauty and Dreamer are great classics.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

starhorsepax said:


> *Phar Lap*. Absolutely tragic but an awesome movie otherwise. Never seen it on video or dvd. If found must have tissues handy.
> *Hacksaw*. Disney movie. I don't think it's been out in years but the horses and scenery were great. It was about a Canadian wild horse who wouldn't be broken to saddle so he ended up leading a team in chuck wagon races! My copy was off tv and died.  Wish they'd rerelease it.
> *Littlest Horse Thieves*- cute family movie. It was about kids that tried to save the pit ponies that were to be sold to slaughter when machines took over.
> Just caught today: *Mustang Country.* 1976, on AMC and I missed the first half. Still the horse was awesome. The grizzly was nothing to dismiss either. More wonderful scenery.:shock: Can't believe I'd never heard of it.
> *The Winter Stallion (AKA the Christmas Stallion)* Family Story starring an Awesome black welsh stallion.


It's all over eBay 
New and used phar lap, Books, DVDs Movies on eBay.ca


----------



## starhorsepax (Aug 27, 2009)

Just remembered a couple: Peter Lundy and the Medicine Hat Stallion, Wind Dancer. Lots of versions of Black Beauty. Here's a question: Has anyone ever seen King of the Wind? I know they made one overseas and it had a limited showing here, sponsored by the Breyer horse company.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I have seen it. its about the Arab or Barb that was the great great etc sire of Man of War righy the Dolphin (sp) Arab or Barb, right?


----------

